# Hardware kaufen vor oder Nach Weihnachten



## Kruesae (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Liebe Glaskugelbesitzer bzw. Damen und Herren mit Erfahrungswerten,

Ich möchte mir demnächst nen Neuen PC zu legen, der Alte hat es nach fast 8 Jahren seinen Office-Ruhestand wohl verdient. Ich möchte gernen einen PC mir zu legen der mit X: Rebirth fertig wird und ich hoffe mal da Egosoft eigentlich das 4. Q 2011 angepeilt hatte, dass wenigstens die Hardwareanforderungen noch bis zum Dezember veröffentlicht werden. Nun zur Fragen Hardware lieber vor oder Nach Weihnachten anschaffen als ich meinen letzten PC gekauft habe gab es noch nen Preissturzende Januar und das hat mich damals sehr geärgert wie sieht es heutzutage aus?

Gruß


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Oktober 2011)

Also im Moment ist die Hardware sehr billig, viel billiger wird es nicht werden.
Also wenn du nicht warten kannst/willst dann schlag jetzt schnell zu!!!
Andernfalls gedulde dich bis Anfang 2012 da kommt dann neue Hardware im Bereich CPU und GPU
Aber bis sich da ein vernünfiger Preis entwickelt hat das dauert...zzzz
Also:
Wenn dus brauchst: Kaufe! Billiger wirds nicht!
Wenn du noch n halbes bis 1 Jahr warten kannst: Warte!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2011)

Man kann das nie genau sagen, aber aktuell kostet ein sehr guter PC nur um die 600-700€. Das heißt einen Riesenpreisverfall hast Du da sowieso nicht. Es gibt zwar PC mit ner nochmal besseren Grafikkarte usw, aber da zahlst Du für nur 15% mehr Leistung direkt über 100€ drauf, das wäre unklug - kauft man sich lieber dann 2 Jahre später ne neue Karte dazu. Wenn Du aber einen richtigen "High-End"-PC kaufen würdest, der eine besonders teure Grafikkarte hat, kann natürlich viel leichter passieren, dass die nach 1-2 Monaten plötzlich deutlich billiger wird.


Und allgemein wegen Weihnachten kann man auch nix sagen. Klar: hardware wird tendenziell immer nach ein paar Monaten billiger sein - aber es gab Weihnachtsfeste, bei denen eine Grafikkarte vor Weihnachten horrend teuer war und danach dann viel billiger, und es gab andere Jahre, in denen die Preise im Januar sogar etwas anstiegen.


----------

